# Vorschlag für Tour um Bad Herrenalb



## grusel07 (28. September 2009)

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe folgende Tourenbeschreibung gefunden

http://www.schwarzwald-bike.de/tour_detail.php?tour_nr=5

ist die schon jemand von euch gefahren? Ich suche für Samstag den 3. Oktober für 3 Leute eine schöne Tour die eher Singletrailtechnisch was zu bieten hat, sollte so max. 50km sein... habt ihr noch andere Tourenvorschläge in der Gegend?


gruß´grusel


----------



## wookie (28. September 2009)

ich würde mal die brasilianer fragen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=277234&goto=newpost

Die tummeln sich häufig an der teufelsmühle rum. evtl hat der eine oder andere auch schon deine rund-tour gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (28. September 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> ich würde mal die brasilianer fragen:



Sie haben gerufen?

Ich hab mir die Tour gerade auf der Topokarte angeschaut und wenn du Singletrails fahren willst würde ich die nicht empfehlen. Es sieht eher danach aus als ob alle tollen Trails die es in der Gegend gibt geschickt umfahren werden sollen. Um eine sinnvolle Empfehlung abgeben zu können müsste ich aber mehr darüber wissen welchen Schwierigkeitsgrad die Trails haben sollen/dürfen. Es macht keinen Sinn wenn ich euch das Teufelsloch runter schicke und ihr alle tragt und flucht. Von schön aber einfach bis technisch richtig anspruchsvoll ist alles dabei. Schau dir mal die Beispielbilder der Singletrail-Skala und sag mir aber welcher Stufe der Unterkiefer die Tischplatte erreicht 
Wenn ihr nach GPS fahren wollt kann ich euch dann was zusammenklicken oder falls bis dahin meine Gabel wieder da ist und ihr einen Guide sucht bin ich auch gerne dabei.


----------



## grusel07 (28. September 2009)

@Eike:

Schon mal Danke für deine Anstrengungen diesbezüglich...
Ja die Trail-Skala kenn ich... Also ich persönlich würde ja bis S3 fahren aber da ich mit meinen Mitfahrern das erste mal unterwegs sein werde und ich die nicht einschätzen kann was ich denen zutrauen kann/soll würde ich bis S2 fahren... GPS wäre möglich, wenn die Strecken aber ausgeschildert sind (wobei ich das bei ordentlichen versteckten Trails ja bezweifel) würde es aber ohne gehen.

Es muss aber nicht unbedingt Bad Herrenalb sein, ich hab nur gehört das man dort ordentlich fahren kann, bisher bin ich nur bis Ettlingen/KA vorgedrungen so Wattkopf und Bismarkturm (Panoramastrasse is fetzig)...


gruß stephan


----------



## Hoschy (28. September 2009)

...damit sich das Klicken auch wirklich rentieren würde, mein Legend hätte ebenfalls gnädigst Interesse . Wegen Schwierigkeitsgrad: BA-Höhe, Teufelslöcher etc. paßt schon...

Gruß Hoschy


----------



## Eike. (28. September 2009)

Mit S2 kann man in der Gegend das meiste fahren. Beschilderungen kannst du im Badenländle leider vergessen. Es gibt zwar inzwischen vom Naturpark Schwarzwald ziemlich viele ausgeschilderte Routen aber die sind alle so wie die von oben, nämlich nahezu ausschließlich Forstwege. Das liegt zum einen am mangelnden Verständnis und zum anderen an der unseligen 2-Meter-Regel.

Am Wattkopf und ins Albtal rein gibt es zwar auch schöne Trails aber für eine Tagestour ist das eher ein bischen wenig. Die längste "sinnvolle" Route über Wattkopf, Kreuzelberg und Toter-Mann-Stein hat ab Ettlingen etwa 20km/500-700hm je nachdem wie man sie genau fährt. Man kann natürlich auch zum Mahlberg fahren aber das ist nur km schrubben, dann startet man besser direkt in Bad Herrenalb und nimmt zB noch Teufelsmühle und Bernstein mit. Wenn deine Mitfahrer von weiter weg kommen und du denen was bieten willst würde ich wirklich BH empfehlen. Wie schaut es denn mit den Höhenmetern aus, wieviel darfs sein?

@Hoschy
Wenn du schon mit solchen Namen um dich wirfst kennst du die besten Sachen doch sowieso schon 


Nachtrag
Ich hab eben erst gesehen, dass bei der Tourauschreibung ja 1400hm dabei steht. Also wenn das für euch ok ist lässt sich da auf jeden Fall eine Tour mit den besten Trails erstellen.


----------



## Hoschy (28. September 2009)

Sorry, das war wohl ungeschickt formuliert meinerseits. Meinte s3 .

Leider kenne ich mich nördlich vom Rißwasen bzw. Bad Herrenalb trailtechnisch nicht wirklich gut aus. Falls es eine schöne zusammenhängende Runde in dem Bereich geben würde wollte ich einfach nur mein Mit-Interesse bekunden.

Gruß Hoschy


----------



## grusel07 (28. September 2009)

Ja also 1400hm sind grade noch so drin mit nem Canyon Torque 

Gut dann Favorisiere ich dann doch Bad Herrenalb, wir würden mit dem Zug anreisen. Na dann bin ich mal gespannt.



gruß stephan


----------



## hömma (28. September 2009)

Sind am Wochenende diese Tour von der selben Seite gefahren. Hab die Tracks zwar jetzt nicht übereinandergelegt, aber bei unserer waren bergab schon einige Trails dabei, die mit der offiziellen 2m-Regel nix zu tun haben. Kann das mit der STS nicht so ganz abschätzen, aber würde mal sagen dass es zumindest stellenweise S2 war (z.B. direkt vom Bernstein runter oder die blaue Raute an der Teufelsmühle). Die meisten Trails waren aber eher S1. 

@Eike: Hast du für die Wattkopf-Kreuzelberg-Toter-Mann-Route zufällig spontan ne .gpx parat? Wäre ja mal was für nen "frühen" Feierabend am Freitag (16-17h). Wie siehts denn da mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad aus? Kenne am Wattkopf nur diesen Zick-Zack-Trail richtung Albtal runter. Darfst dich natürlich auch gern als Guide zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## Eike. (28. September 2009)

Tatsache, da sind ein paar kurze Trailstücke dabei und sogar ein recht langes vom 24er.
Aufgezeichnete Track habe ich leider nicht weil ich nicht mit GPS fahre. Ich kann die Tracks nur auf der Topokarte zusammenklicken und da liegen sie manchmal leider ziemlich daneben, vor allem wenn die Trails nicht auf der Karte sind und ich schätzen muss. Von der Toter-Mann-Runde könnte ich dir zwar einen Track machen aber ob dir der sehr viel nutzen würde bezweifel ich eher. Sobald ich wieder mobil bin (hoffentlich diese Woche noch) zeige ich sie dir aber sehr gerne mal. 
Den Zick-Zack-Weg kann man hier in der Gegend etwa als Standard nehmen, viel wilder wirds nicht


----------



## NicBiker93 (10. März 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Mit S2 kann man in der Gegend das meiste fahren. Beschilderungen kannst du im Badenländle leider vergessen. Es gibt zwar inzwischen vom Naturpark Schwarzwald ziemlich viele ausgeschilderte Routen aber die sind alle so wie die von oben, nämlich nahezu ausschließlich Forstwege. Das liegt zum einen am mangelnden Verständnis und zum anderen an der unseligen 2-Meter-Regel.
> 
> Am Wattkopf und ins Albtal rein gibt es zwar auch schöne Trails aber für eine Tagestour ist das eher ein bischen wenig. Die längste "sinnvolle" Route über Wattkopf, Kreuzelberg und Toter-Mann-Stein hat ab Ettlingen etwa 20km/500-700hm je nachdem wie man sie genau fährt. Man kann natürlich auch zum Mahlberg fahren aber das ist nur km schrubben, dann startet man besser direkt in Bad Herrenalb und nimmt zB noch Teufelsmühle und Bernstein mit.


Hallo,
(mein erster Beitrag...),
ich komm aus Ettlingen- kann das alles bestätigen. Es gibt fast nur Forstwege, die beschildert sind- 
#Wattkopf ist ganz nett, da gibt es schmale, steinigere Wege (so in etwa wie den Mahlberg vom Waldparkplatz Freiolsheim aus hoch), 
#ansonsten noch das Tal vom Krebsbach (glaube ich so heißt er) hoch: Von Ettlingen aus an gate&Schützenverein vorbei, dann kommt noch ne Weile Forstweg und dann sollte man sich rechts vom Krebsbach halten. Ist dann aber auch nicht viel, wo es steinig ist.

Heißt natürlich ich würd auch gern mal wieder Biken  (übrigens bis zu meinem Geburtstag wohl noch mit einer 180-Baumarkt-Mühle, macht aber irre Spass) muss aber erst mal mcih durch den Brasilianer-Fred wühlen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turtel83 (25. Juli 2016)

Hey,
Geht hier noch was?
Bin auf der Suche nach ein paar tollen Strecken (trail's) in Herrenalb ettlingen u Umgebung,evtl kann mir ja einer ein paar Tips geben?
Gruß


----------



## /dev/random (25. Juli 2016)

Schau mal in diesen Thread.


----------

